# Αμαρτίαι γονέων παιδεύουσι τέκνα = The sins of the fathers are visited upon the children | Parents sin, children suffer



## nickel (Jan 24, 2009)

Δηλαδή, τα λάθη των γονέων ή των προγόνων βασανίζουν τα παιδιά ή τους απογόνους.

Η γνωστή μετάφραση είναι: *the sins of the fathers are visited upon the children*, με χίλιες δυο παραλλαγές. Το αγγλικό φαίνεται να έχει την προέλευση του στην Έξοδο (20:5), όπου διαβάζω στην King James: 
for I the LORD thy God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation of them that hate me.
Και στην των εβδομήκοντα (μονοτονισμένο):
εγώ γάρ ειμί Κύριος ο Θεός σου, Θεός ζηλωτής, αποδιδούς αμαρτίας πατέρων επί τέκνα, έως τρίτης και τετάρτης γενεάς τοις μισούσι με.

Βέβαια, στους Αριθμούς (14:18) μας τα λέει πιο τρυφερά:
The LORD is longsuffering, and of great mercy, forgiving iniquity and transgression, and by no means clearing the guilty, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children unto the third and fourth generation.
Κύριος μακρόθυμος και πολυέλεος και αληθινός, αφαιρών ανομίας και αδικίας και αμαρτίας, και καθαρισμω ου καθαριεί τον ένοχον αποδιδούς αμαρτίας πατέρων επί τέκνα έως τρίτης και τετάρτης γενεάς.

Έχουν δίκιο οι Άγγλοι να λένε για fathers, αν το παίρνουν από εκεί. Αλλά από πού βγήκε το δικό μας με το «γονείς» και το «παιδεύουσι»;

Κάπου διάβασα και για Ευριπίδη και για Οράτιο, αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να τα ψάξω. 

Ο Νατσούλης γράφει ότι η έκφραση διασκευάστηκε σε δίστιχο από τον Γεώργιο τον Αιτωλό στον Αθωνικό Κώδικα των Ιβήρων (152, 53β): «Αμαρτία των γονέων εις την κεφαλήν των νέων». Ωραίο και με ρίμα.

Από την άλλη, στο _Γιατί το λέμε έτσι;_ υποστηρίζεται ότι το βαθύτερο νόημα του γνωμικού, που έχει παρερμηνευτεί, είναι ότι τα σφάλματα των προγόνων γίνονται μάθημα για τους απογόνους (παιδεύω = εκπαιδεύω).

Τώρα πού μου ήρθαν όλα αυτά; Γιατί πέτυχα σε ένα σίριαλ που παρακολουθούσα μια απλούστατη μετάφραση: *Parents sin, children suffer.* Και σκέφτομαι να την υιοθετήσω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 24, 2009)

> Βέβαια, στους Αριθμούς (14:18) μας τα λέει πιο τρυφερά


:)

Και Ιερ. (31:29) Οι πατέρες έφαγον όμφακα και οι οδόντες των τέκνων ημωδίασαν.


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> :)
> 
> Και Ιερ. (31:29) Οι πατέρες έφαγον όμφακα και οι οδόντες των τέκνων ημωδίασαν.



Το οποίο έχει γίνει και παροιμία: _Γονιοί τα τρώνε τα ξινά και τα παιδιά μουδιάζουν_

Την έχει αναλύσει διεξοδικά ο Λουκάτος, νομίζω πως έχω το βιβλίο και νομίζω πως είναι εκτός κασονιών, άρα ίσως προσθεσω κάτι από βδομάδα.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jan 24, 2009)

Σωστά τα λέει ο sarantόνικος, το βιβλίο είναι του Α. Ν. Δουλαβέρα, _Η παροιμιολογική και παροιμιογραφική εργογραφία του Δημητρίου Σ. Λουκάτου_ (Αθήνα 1994). Πλην φευ, ούτε κι εγώ το έχω πρόχειρο (το'χω αφημένο εν Μονρεάλη).


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Sins of my father - Tom Waits


----------

